# Lola's spay recovery



## dkissel (Nov 11, 2007)

I read a lot on the forum about the spay recovery and was prepared when I picked up Lola on Friday. BUT, our Lola was just normal. She ate, she drank, I pampered her when we went up the stairs and into bed, but other than napping a little more than normal, she has been her regular wonderful self.
Today, we just went out on the leash and she got loose and ran with the wind. She seems a bit calmer, easier to calm down but, for the most part, she is back to normal!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good to hear Lola is back to herself. Dora was the same way, she came home and ran to her toys. We had to make her take it easy!

Amanda


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Great news. We all know females have a high pain tolerance.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great that Lola is feeling so good! Of course, the only downside is that now you have to really watch her to make sure she doesn't hurt herself. The downside to them feeling horrible is that you have to watch them feel that way with no way to help. 

I guess either way, it's still surgery.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Always a relief when that is over with.Glad Lola got through it well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There sure seems to be a vast difference between the girls in how they recover from their spay, but if Lola went up the stairs after her surgery and ran loose two days later, that's one of the fastest recoveries I've read yet. (Dora's too.) Honestly, that would freak me out. Maddie wanted to run and jump a couple of days after hers, but the last thing I wanted was an injury at the suture site, so I limited her to the best of my ability. I still get tense thinking about that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear Lola had an easy spay. I think it is just the dog. Shelby was just the biggest cry baby after her spay and drove us crazy trying to get at her stitches (wish I knew about onsies then). With Kodi's neuter, it was like it never happened.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff was the same way with his neuter - like it never happened. Lola looks so cute in her Avatar. She's so teeny.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

So glad your Lola is her normal self! My Lola took a lot longer to get active. Although I have contained her pretty much and she's been sleeping a lot since Thursday. She didn't sleep much the day after because her incision hurt so much she couldn't get comfortable. She has been making up for it the last 3 days! But she runs around like crazy for visitors and we are going to have along walk this afternoon.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to hear she's doing well. I agree to make sure she doesn't overdo it. 
I bet it's a relief it's over! I know it sure was for me.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok...sorry for the dumb question...but how do you keep them quiet so they can heal for the first couple of days?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you do a search on past spay or neuter topics, you'll probably find a lot of tips. The main thing, in my opinion, is to get a wire crate or an ex-pen (but ex-pens can encourage jumping up to get your attention) to keep them confined and limit their activity. When you take them to go outside to go potty, I think it is best to keep them on a leash to remove the temptation of jumping off steps, or running through the yard. Those are the two main things in addition to using the pain medication from your veterinarian, which may help them to feel a need to rest, too.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you, Kimberly. You are always so generous with your wisdom and I appreciate it


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

We did what Kimberly suggested. Mostly Athena was in a crate or held and she was on a short leash to potty.


----------

